# DTC CODE PO101-PO102 Need help



## deleted06072011/2 (Jun 28, 2011)

I need to some help with this mass airflow sensor code.
i have replaced the unit twice and still i get the dtc error
codes PO101 and PO102.

Chevrolet 2001 express 4.3l 

6 months ago i was having problems with the Catalytic Converter
i bored out the converter because i don't have to do emissions in the
county where i live.

could that be the root of my problems with the maf.

thanks


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome to TSF ;

Below here some link might help you ;

P0101 Trouble Code - Mass Air Flow (MAF) Circuit Range/Performance Problem


----------



## deleted06072011/2 (Jun 28, 2011)

betranu 
thanks for the reply.

i have been through that list a dozen times myself
the van has visited 2 automotive shops 2 new mafs
and still the same problem.

i was hoping for some fresh ideas.
maybe i will replace the catalytic converter.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Removing/gutting a Catalytic Converter is illegal in the USA.

BG


----------



## deleted06072011/2 (Jun 28, 2011)

NOT IN SHIPPENSBURG PA.

There is no emissions testing in franklin county.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I believe it is federal law, regardless of where you live in the USA. If it came with a convertor it has to have one, working of course, even if you don't have emission testing.

BG


----------



## deleted06072011/2 (Jun 28, 2011)

You are right 
upon further review although the county in live in
does not require emissions testing it is a federal law.


----------



## deleted06072011/2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Problem solved.
thanks and no thanks for the help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad you got it worked out - This post is closed.

BG


----------

